# How many times do you bath your maltese?



## fifi (Jan 26, 2006)

I guess I am asking how many times is too much. I am new at this, and would love the input from all you experts. Fifi goes to the groomer every 3 weeks...but I think she could use more than that. We also comb her morning and night. What do you do? More than that? and baths?


----------



## Lizzie (Jan 26, 2006)

I'm a new maltie owner, but so far I've had to bathe my little boy about once a week. He's a tuffie, gets into all sorts of stuff, daily brushing helps some what but he gets pretty shaggy looking after 6 days. I use an oatmeal shampoo and condition after each bath.


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

Welllll, if we talk about B.A.T.H.S. in this house, someone (who shall remain nameless LOL) usually does a runner! and goes under the bed and into the far corner where I cant reach her.

Once I get her into the bath she is ok. She goes to the groomers about every 6 weeks. And I try and bath her in between if she needs it.

Im not able to cut her fur or nails etc as I only have the sight in one eye and I think if I cut Chloe's hair, she may end up with a punk style hair !!!! -minus the color! LOL













































She doesnt fight me when I am blow drying her fur, in fact I have made it a 'fun' thing. She gets lots of treats whilst washing and drying and then a few more treats afterwards. 
The thing I find the funniest, is when I have used the anti-tangle comb and have taken some of her fur out/off, she looks at the comb and then 'lunges' at it, as if to say, could you please put my fur back where it belongs! I really dont like the idea of me and it parting company.









But to go back to your question. I guess you shouldnt wash too often as this takes their natural oils and stuff like that out. But you also dont want a smelly doggie.

Maybe one of the more experienced breeders/owners could help you out??
















But remember, make bath time a fun time, you dont want your baby to be afraid. So introduce him slowly and do the bath water like you would a little baby (skin kid) make the water tepid/warm. And dont forget to rinse properly. Only use doggie shampoo. Dont use human stuff. It's not good for them. You can use a conditioner also. Some use leave ins. I always wash it out. Dont use a hairdryer on a hot setting. Just a cool one. And dont blow the air into his face. They dont like that. (Nether do we!) I always make sure that Chloe is thoroughly dry before letting her out side. You dont want your baby to catch a cold.









I dont usually bath Chloe if it is too cold. Sometimes when it is very hot, I usually wipe Chloe down with a cool towel, or if it very hot, a luke warm bath. Then when she is dry, she lies on the kitchen tiles on her tummy. So cute..

Anyway good luck.


Dede and Chloe from down under


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

well... I was told my our wonderful Vet friend, Jaimie







that it depends on the dog... sometime a dog's skin cant handle frequent baths.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Alex gets a shower every 2 weeks at least. He loves his shower. He does not go out much so for him this is sufficient. The only thing I have to do in between is wash his butt sometimes. I found also that the climat makes a difference. Here in Houston every 2 weeks is ok. But in Phoenix he needs a bath every week. His hair is not as silky probably from dust. He spends more time outside there also and that makes a difference too. For my allergic late lhasa, the vet recommended a bath every 3 or 4 days. I also found that the more the hair gets dirty the more it matts.


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

Wilson goes to the groomer once a month for a full bath and a haircut. Every week I give him a wipe down with baby wipes. I take a baby wipe in each hand and give him a big rub down, he LOVES it. He thinks he is getting a doggy massage







Also, every night when I brush him I use a little leave in conditioner, which I am sure helps with the freshness factor. 

I find he doesn't get too dirty... Although last week, we had a warm snap and my backyard turned into a muddy swamp, of course it was days after his surgery so I couldn't give him a full bath, so we did a from the knees down bath- 4 times one day, and 3 times the next day!









We live in a very cold and dry climate, I don't think a bath every week would be good for him. I think it would be so hard on his skin and hair. The baby wipes and leave in conditioner work well for us! I use the gentle, no perfume baby wipes. 

I really think it depends on how dirty your dog gets- and what type of hair and skin they have.


----------



## cindysilver (May 15, 2005)

I used to bathe Jack once every 10 days or so when he was a puppy. He goes outside a lot and he gets dirty and his hair is a lot harder to comb when dirty...

But, now he's 11 months old and his adult coat is coming in which makes him super prone to mats... So I try to bathe him every week or sometimes even more often if I have to (if he gets gross in something). It's a necessary evil for the time being! I only wash him though and then Blow dry on low heat.. I don't clip his nails or do his ears. I save that FUN TASK for the groomer he goes to every two months.


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

I give Abbey a bath once a week. She potties outside & is in need of a bath by bath time. I take her to the groomer every 6 weeks for everything else.


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

Zoe and Bella get a bath every Thursday morning. We visit the nursing home on Thursday afternoon so I like them to look their best









Ginny (and Bella and Zoe)


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I only bathe him once every 2 or 3 weeks. He doesn't get smelly or dirty a lot. But everyother day or sometimes every night after our walk when his feet gets muddy I fill up his little tub about 2 inches of water and a drop of shampoo and just wash his feet and under his belly. It also takes me a long time to catch him first.


----------



## Haven (Sep 22, 2005)

<span style="color:#3366FF">Sparkey is Gorgeous!!!









I plan on bathing ZackCodyJack every 10 days.</span>


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I bath my Sassy once a week (sometimes push it to 10 days but that is my fault not hers.) I groomer (brush) her once a day and wash her eyes once a day I clean her mouth when needed if other than our grooming time. I trim her pads & nails about once a month and pluck her ear hairs then too. I have on occasion bathed her more frequently but that was only for a special occasion.


----------



## fifi (Jan 26, 2006)

Thank you to everyone. It was really helpful to read what other people are doing. Fifi has a cottonny coat, so it does need a lot of care. Somewhere in her bloodline, the vet thinks that she has Bichon frisé and ShitZu (she has a bad overbite). I guess from a puppy mill, you can expect anything. We will still remain in SM, as it is her main breed....And we love her so much, no matter bloodline she has!!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Fifi is adorable no matter what else is thrown into the mix! There are many of us here on SM who have Maltese with a little Bichon back there whether or we are aware of it or not. It's a common trick of not-so-reputable breeders, to throw a little Bichon in there to get bigger dogs for breeding since they have more puppies and less complicated deliveries which equals more money!

I bathe Lady every week. She goes outside to potty and since she's older, she really doesn't play in the grass or dirt, just walks and sniffs, but she still gets grubby. I also love a clean, good smelling doogie! She's never had any skin problems from weekly baths fortunately.


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

Bella gets shampooed once a month from me and once a month from a groomer....so every two weeks. Krista I have had a month and she will get her first shampoo/blow dry this weekend and I will do her every 2-3 weeks until she is old enough to have a schedule like Bellas....every two weeks with groomer doing it once and me doing it once during a month.







I should add that the girls are pee-pad trained. I think it makes a difference how often a Maltese might need shampooing if they go outdoors to potty or not.


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

At one time Rex's seasonal allergies were so bad the vet had me bathing him every 2-3 days. Then we went to weekly. Since winters been here we have been bathing every 3 to 4 weeks. Since we changed his food and then he was sick, in the past couple weeks he is getting a "smell" to him that bothers the hubby, so back to once a week. He goes to the groomers every 6 weeks.


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

Once every 2-3 weeks. They get a regular "refreshing" with a light spray-on conditioner, daily face washings, and I wash their little feet and butts every time they get dirty - with a washcloth if it's minor, and into the sink they go if it's a tough job! 

They are so funny about this. If they are dirty in any way they follow me around until I clean them up! They just _know _when their paws are muddy...


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

> Zoe and Bella get a bath every Thursday morning. We visit the nursing home on Thursday afternoon so I like them to look their best
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, I bet the nursing home residents just love to see them coming. I would love to do that but my malts just don't enjoy others touching them that much. I think it would stress them out. I have seen dogs that love it though. 

I try to bathe mine once a week. Sometimes it is more like 10 days though.


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

Bijou gets a bath every week.


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

[








[/QUOTE]


Fifi, I just luv that 'cheesy' smile of yours. It is a winner! When your mommy says 'smile for the camera' - does she say the word? 

PUSSYCATS I mean?? Then you can give her a real 'cheesy smile'

















Chloe from down under


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Buster and Sweet Pea get a bath once a week, sometimes more if the backyard is muddy when they go out. They get groomed every 5 weeks and brushed and face washed once a day.


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

Mine gets bathed every Sat. or SundaySo funny to watch them after they get baths they are acting so silly running around roling and getting under the covers on the bed I can't quit laughing at them they are my intertainment I don't need a TV they are mine.







. I never blow dry my kidz I always feel it just will dry their coat out I never blow dry my own hair either and I have long hair was always told blow drying it drys the hair out.


----------



## Koa (Oct 11, 2005)

Here is Koa's grooming routine:

Brush - Daily, Every other day
Bathe - Weekly
Pluck/Clean Ears - Every other week
Clip Nails/Trim Pads - Every three weeks
Hair Trim (face) - Monthly
Hair Cut (body) - Every other month

I do it all myself, to save money and to make sure he doesn't get hurt. (I hear a lot of groomers cut their dogs.) His haircuts don't always look pretty, but I think he looks cute when he's all mangey after one of my cuts. hehe.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2006)

I bathe my malt every 7 - 10 days. I use the white shampoo, and I just ordered (from GlamourDog) some petsilk products which I cant wait to try. I do her nails and ears and trim her myself......................brushing everyday...............The hair around her feet/toenail area gets really long and she bites at it, so I keep it trimmed nice and uniform around her paws!!!


----------

